

World according to San Francisco - gosuri
http://gregosuri.com/world-according-to-san-francisco

======
rjett
Put this in poster form... I think a few people would buy it.

------
prospero
"Outer Outer Sunset" and "North Beach East" are both a little inspired.

------
marklabedz
Vegas in "Jesus Land" gave me a good laugh.

------
snitko
I like it how Ireland is bigger than Britain. Norway, however, is not just
blondes, but also an Opera browser.

------
radley
I thought it was weak until I saw Outer Outer Sunset... nice

------
jaspero
"Dalai Lama Int'l Airport" on Nepal gave me a good laugh.

------
olalonde
"Customer Service" on India gave me a good laugh.

